# Going to anthrocon, but a couple of questions.



## Bobkiller (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi guys. I don't make many posts on the fourms, but this needs help.

I have never gone to a con, I have never driven more then an hour and a half, and I just got my license Wednesday. Also, my father dosn't know I'm a furry, and he makes fun of them on a regular basis, Sooo.. .I don't know what I need to do.

I need a way to talk to my dad, and see if I can go. I don't know what to do. I trust my driving ability, but I don't think he will. And I also think he'll worry that I'll get introuble, and I don't even know what to say to him. 

"hey dad, can I go to PA?"
"why?"
"So I can go to a furry con!"
"HAH! FURRY! GETOUTTAMAHHOUSE!'

That would not be good. (He wouldn't kick me out. but.. still.. I dunno... yeah?)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you already have a reservation/room set? And not that I'd recommend lying or anything, but one of my friends planned the excuse of "There is a concert in Pittsburgh that I'm going to catch." She just looked up a concert in the area, and said she'd be going there. Also, somehow passing it off as an anime convention seems more acceptable as well, hah.

But yeah.. depending on whether or not it's your car, or your father's, and what level of supervision he still has over you, I'd say you'd have to weigh this carefully. Just don't set yourself up for a disaster.

I don't know how old you are, but I think there may be certain requirements, by age, at AC too.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 26, 2009)

1) An hour and a half in sum total or at once?
2) How far are you from PA?
3) You know your father better than I. I'm not sure what to say beyond mention its an art convention, though if you just received your license you might need a signed consent form or the presence of a guardian in which to actually attend AC.


----------



## Bobkiller (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm 18. I'm gong to college in about 4-5 months (already accepted)

the anime con idea was what I was going with.

and I've driven a lot. Just not for 8 hours straight. (I've drvin 1.5 hours AT ONCE, but longer time. Drove to Mammoth Cave, if any one knows where that is. It's a long drive from my house.)

I live 8 hours from the con site it self. At least, google maps tells me so.

My dad trusts me, but I dunno if he'll have a problem with me going alone some place. I could tlak to him, and get him to trsrut me, I think, but... It's still risky...


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 26, 2009)

Being eighteen, you need not worry about the consent or presence of a guardian. If you really wish to go, I guess you could just make up some event happening at Pittsburgh depending on how skeptical your father is. I'm assuming you already have a room and some money set aside in which to use throughout the weekend.


----------



## Bobkiller (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh, and I have a room already and I'm going to jsut wait in line to get my pass. I could jsut talk to him about it. But... yeah...I just.. blah... Worried he'll be like "Arararara..."


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 26, 2009)

Bobkiller said:


> Worried he'll be like "Arararara..."




You should probably sedate him if he starts to make that particular noise.


----------



## Bobkiller (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh haha. That's funny. WaAit.. why should I sedate him....o.o?


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 26, 2009)

The last time someone was doing anything similar to "Arararara..." they were foaming at the mouth and attempting to lacerate me with their teeth. I can assure you that is not a very pleasant experience.



Well, it seems you have everything in order. I suppose the only thing left to do now is just convince him you will be safe and quite not-dead upon your return.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 26, 2009)

Bobkiller said:


> and I've driven a lot. Just not for 8 hours straight. (I've drvin 1.5 hours AT ONCE, but longer time. Drove to Mammoth Cave, if any one knows where that is. It's a long drive from my house.)



Get a good night's sleep beforehand and bring a lot of caffeine and food in the car. Also music helps a lot. It's easy to space out when you're driving for a long period of time especially if the highway's really straight and deserted, it's almost hypnotizing. A good way to get in a wreck. Not trying to scare you or anything but just make sure you take plenty of breaks if you need them.


----------



## Bobkiller (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah...but... I dunnooo.. I'm a total puss when it comes to talking to my dad about stuff like this... It makes me all... shaky...and such...*has a nervous*


----------



## Bobkiller (Jun 26, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Get a good night's sleep beforehand and bring a lot of caffeine and food in the car. Also music helps a lot. It's easy to space out when you're driving for a long period of time especially if the highway's really straight and deserted, it's almost hypnotizing. A good way to get in a wreck. Not trying to scare you or anything but just make sure you take plenty of breaks if you need them.


Yeah I was going to sleep well.... I gotta leave here by Noonish though to get there by 8 TN time. I dunno if it'll be past that in PA...

And I was going to have some red Bulls and such. Music would be a must. I can't drive alone and have silence...I get nervous easily..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 26, 2009)

You know, you would be better off asking this on the Anthrocon.org website. Lots of people do and get really good replies, often from Uncle Kage himself.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, bring food with you. Not food food but, things like bottled drinks, granola bars, little bags of chips, ect, ect....many of the places close down early so you want to have stuff to tide you over while you are that con if you get hungry later on during late afternoon/night.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 26, 2009)

Bobkiller said:


> Yeah I was going to sleep well.... I gotta leave here by Noonish though to get there by 8 TN time. I dunno if it'll be past that in PA...
> 
> And I was going to have some red Bulls and such. Music would be a must. I can't drive alone and have silence...I get nervous easily..



do you know where you are staying and have you ever been to pittsburgh before? 
ok one thing off the bat, I dunno where you're coming from but don't wear any sports jerseys unless they're steelers or pens. (nobody cares about the damn pirates) 

also if hotels downtown are filled look into hotels in oakland, which is nearby off of forbes ave. 

I'm from the area so if you need help I can be your guide.


----------



## Bobkiller (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, heres an update. I did my asking, to see if it was alright.

"No, cause it's fuckin' PA."

So. Tanks for the help guys, but it was all wasted. Sorry.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 27, 2009)

Bobkiller said:


> Well, heres an update. I did my asking, to see if it was alright.
> 
> "No, cause it's fuckin' PA."
> 
> So. Tanks for the help guys, but it was all wasted. Sorry.



tell him it aint PA, its pittsburgh and yea theres a difference


----------



## Shino (Jun 27, 2009)

Where are you? There might be another con within driving distance that he would be ok with. I'm heading to FurFright in october, maybe CT would be ok?

Either way, bummer and good luck on the next one!


----------



## thelacine (Jun 28, 2009)

I just told my dad it was for animation, and cartoons like huckleberry hound and the like. He used to watch them as a kid so he was cool about it....but I'm 21 and he really doesn't have as much say as when I was a teen....


----------



## LogarthSheppy (Jun 29, 2009)

Uhm.  Well, if it gets you out of the house and it's not illegal and you're not joining some cult (lol, furry fandom) most parents shouldn't have a problem with it.  If they do, well, tough noogies.  Tell them it's a sci fi con and you really want to go cause you want to meet friends and it'll be a great adventure.  If that doesn't sell them, then you should attempt to free yourself from the shackles and crawl out of your cage maybe.

Seriously tho... if yer over 18, and you can explain what it is (sci-fi con, panels, dances, a big party for popular culture, which isn't a lie or a deception really, I mean have you seen the startrek furrys and whatever the hell else is out there?  The fandom isn't about being furs, it's about being with other furs.) then you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Azure (Jun 29, 2009)

Just remember to protect your cornhole.  This is the best advice I can offer you.


----------

